# First Fish Auction - any tips?



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going to my first fish auction on Sat. 10-18-08 to look around. Any tips or advice?
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

don't go with any more cash in your pocket than you can afford to spend 

seriously though, have specific goals in mind and focus on them. there may be lots of tempting items at tepting prices.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Quarantine your fish when you bring them home.

Make sure you know how many lots of each item are in the auction. So if the first few are sold for high prices you can wait until the later ones come up for auction.

Stay until the end to get the real bargains. Our auctions can go for 4+ hours and most people have already gone home by the end.

Don't expect to get a lot for the fish or equipment that you sell.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd like to get a breeding colony or pair. I've not bred any fish before. Are there any species that would be smart choices for my first try? something that I can trade the fry for new fish at my lfs... I like the most colorful ones.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

yellow labs, cynotilapia afra, rusties(easiest to breed) are all fairly common at LFSs so you could probably sell fry if you get them


----------



## dad_jsp (Aug 13, 2008)

If you are going to this one, http://michigan.cichlid.freeservers.com ... s0108b.pdf, don't bid against me 

Make sure you check all the fish up for auction. This way you can tell how many offerings there will be per species.

You will be amazed at how cheap you can get fish//equipment for at auction.

Bring cash, as you will have to pay once you win the item.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

What I've found at auctions has surprised me. Lets say there are 3 bags of the same fish. Typically, it's the first one that goes for the least amount of money. Why? I think it's because most people wait until the last one thinking they're going to get a deal and at least a couple other people were thinking the same thing.

Don't show up too early. If you can register 9-11. Don't show up at 9 unless you want to meet other people. Otherwise you're in for a long day.

Bring a styro for the fish

Bring a drink and a snack

Check the tables even after the auction has begun. People show up late. I also keep checking to make sure the bags I'm looking at getting are still doing well. Most fish leave fine, but there is always a bag or two with a dead fish in it.

Wear comfortable shoes. You might be standing for a long time if you don't get a seat. Or better yet, bring one of those chairs that fold and fit in a bag if need be. I'm generally stuck sitting on a table or leaning against the wall.

Talk to people. It's amazing how many different types of fish are out there that cichlid people don't really know about. Heck, I'm getting my new addiction of killis going now.

Just have fun. It's pretty laid back and you can finally talk to people who actually want to hear about fish. About the only time I get to do that in person as all of my friends and wife could care less.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Take a pad of paper and pen to note the location/table number where the fish, plants or accessories you want to bid on are.
Keep an eye one the tables as they move the stock toward the front to be auctioned.

_*Wave that bid number paddle high *_so they can see it!
Take care of the bid number paddle, you wouldn't want anyone else using it.

You might want to take notes on what the fish you like sold for (if you didn't win the bid)
and what else was offered for auction, as ideas for the next time you go.
For fun, take notes on the unusual fish offered and what they brought.

Take a container, like a cooler if allowed, to place your newly aquired items in. Put your last name on the cooler.

Locate the restrooms on your way in.

Take in snack bars, shelled peanuts, a bottle of water, or whatever, to sustain you until the end. (often that's when the bargans happen)

Be patient.

I like to sit on the inside aisle so I can see better or get up and move around the room to stretch my legs.

Take plenty of cash (or don't forget the checkbook.) :thumb:
Have fun and let us know how it goes and what you bought.
:fish: 
Alicem


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Chapman : I know, right!?!! my husband keeps asking me "why do you like FISH so much?!" like I'm a total dork. I could talk all day with all my stupid questions!! I wanna know EVERYTHING!  I'm glad to hear you feel the same!! I've checked out 13 books at the library and it still isnt enough! :thumb:

and to "dad" nope- I was wrong - my fish auction :fish: isnt til the 25th in the GR area. BUMMER! :x I have to wait ANOTHER week! but at least I wont be bidding against you! lol  
now hearing all these comments I'm dying to go!!

I'm getting a 20 L ready tonight and I found two junked up 30-40 gallons at work (I'll have to measure) that employees dont want - those babies are MINE! they were salt water so they are a total mess - I'll have my work cut out for me with those suckers. plus theyve been sitting outside and have about 3 inches of muck in them. :roll: so u think i can just build stands out of 2 x 4s? just nail 'em together... and I'm gonna get styrofoam tomorrow and make my own lace rock or tx holy rock or whatever it is so it'll be cheap! those friggin' rocks are heavy and expensive! I'll let u know how it goes. 8) My office -now that I had to shut my business down- is gonna become my FISH ROOM!! :dancing: :fish: :dancing:


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Show up early enough to look through the bags before the actual auction starts. Give yourself 30-45 minutes.

Bringing only the amount of money that you want to spend.

Don't bid blind, make sure you know what bags you want to bid on.

Stay away from "proven" breeders. Often these can be older fish that are not spawning like they once had. You are better off with young adults that might start breeding in a few months.

I have found that the first bag can often go higher, so if there are multiple bags of the same fish decide on your price and stick to it. Sometimes the later bags go for more and sometimes they go for less.

Do not bid on fish that are not bagged properly.

Do not bind of very young fry, they often will not survive to your tank.

I have had both good and bad experiences, but one thing to remember, once you win a bid then the sale is final.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

If the auction is less than 2 weeks away I hope you have some cycled filters for those tanks. Another tip pay attention when you bid. More than once I've been socializing and an item cames up with a similiar bag number as the one I wanted, or I miss heard the auctioner. End up bidding on a item I didn't really want.


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

> and to "dad" nope- I was wrong - my fish auction isnt til the 25th in the GR area. BUMMER! I have to wait ANOTHER week! but at least I wont be bidding against you! lol
> now hearing all these comments I'm dying to go!!


25th in G.R. huh? well it looks like you'll be bidding against me lol.

I'm looking for some more cyno. afra cobue...just have a pair now. I got what was called a breeding group of them (5) but 4 turned out to be males. a few of them were sub-dom and came out of their shell when placed in different tanks. I had the lone female mate with the two dom. males within a week of putting them in my tank so I would say they are pretty easy.

I have a group of 6 yellow labs I MAY consider giving up. I just got some red zebras and am told they can interbreed if kept together. Maybe I'll see ya there.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

This waiting is gonna kill me... 

BurgerKing: yeah, i've heard of rusties, but (no offense) i just dont like their coloring. but they're the easier ones to work with? Hmm.. wish there was one in blue! lol

Dave: thx for the tip on "proven breeders" I wouldve jumped at those. I was told at 5 yrs, it's too old. Dumb question: how do you know a fish is at sexual maturity? if a fish grows to 4 inches would it generally have to be 4" ? or 3" or is every fish different? havent been able to find a clear answer...

SirDiscus: yeah, I was thinkin' about my filter situation. i screwed that up with my 10 gal fry tank and thought tank water from an existing tank would immediately cycle my tank. luckily the fish lived. but if I hang a filter on the existing tank (along with the one *** been using) will it be cycled in a week? i dont care if it has to hang on the front for a week or so.

Malawimix: lol! maybe I'll meet you there! :thumb: I dont know what I might bid on -being my first one. I need a couple hoods w/ lights and stuff but as far as fish, I'm a little nervous about getting the wrong ones. might just sit this one out - yeah RIGHT!! NOT! I'm a terrible impulse buyer. not good. but I think I'm gonna check out peacocks/haps. I just go for looks. the brighter the better.

Thanks everyone ! I'm gonna print this out and take it with me! =D>


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

malawimix said:


> 25th in G.R. huh? well it looks like you'll be bidding against me lol.


I know there's a great auction in Cinci on the 25th...where's G.R.?

opcorn:


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

Grand Rapids, MI


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Fish Auction Tomorrow FINALLY!!

I cant wait til tomorrow. I have my tanks ready to go, I'll post the pics tonite or tomorrow. I hear this is quite a good one! I'm hoping to get some really great peacocks and Calvus - some kind of black (I cant get a good picture of what the differences are between black congo, black, and black inkfin) Also needing some hoods and new bulbs, maybe a QUIET filter or airpump...

This waiting is gonna kill me.  :dancing: :fish: :dancing: :fish: :drooling: :dancing: :fish:


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

oops dupl post. sorry


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

It will take 2 weeks for a new filter running in an exsisting tank to get seeded. If you want it done quicker you can take old filter media out of the established filter and put in the new filter for a close to immediate cycle. 
Good luck at the auction. I'd love to go to one sometime. Maybe next spring I can get down to one around D.C. that's probably as close to me as I could find one.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

yaaay! thats exactly what I did. I used all the dirty media from an existing tank and even gravel outa that tank. I put some of my hybrid fry (future feeders) in there and they're fine! : ) Question for you: I've got another tank needing filtration - my 55 gal has a double sided hob filter (2 sponges & 2 filter bags) I took out one filterbag & one sponge thursday, can I take out the other dirty sponge too for another tank? or will I throw off my 6-week old 55 gal?

Thanks dewdrop!! how u doin'?


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll be there from 10:30 - ?? so I'll get on here and let u all know what I find!! hoping for calvus (some kinda black) and some bright blue/yellow/or red peacocks...(lots of options there!) and a couple 30" hoods ...


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

The fish auction was SO much fun!! Wish I couldve stayed for all of it! Got there at 10:30 to look around and left at 2:30. I bought 4) 2" bristlenose plecos for $11; 10 gal tank/hood w/ lite & airpump & penquin biowheel filter for $9. a Alto Comp. for $4 (!!), and a 3" auloncara nyasse mozambique (originally from Wetthumb Aquatics) for $14, Anubias (which I was able to split into 4 plants) $8, 2 bags of plastic plants (mostly ground cover for fry) $6; then I stopped at my lfs and got my 4 brichardi that were on hold. I'm a happy camper!! But tired. all the excitement wore me out. Also, my poor new aul. nyas. is an inch bigger than the socolofi, but was bullied into a corner by him - fins are kinda torn too. He's been in the tank for about 6 hours and has been hiding back by the heater for an hour now. kinda worried. do they normally bounce back after a day or two?


----------

